# Quebec ends mandatory oath to King Charles for lawmakers



## x65943 (Dec 9, 2022)

After some drama in the Quebec legislature, and 3 lawmakers barred from participating for refusing to swear an oath to King Charles - the legislative body has abolished the mandatory oath 

Quebec separatist parties celebrate and say they are one step closer to emancipation from British colonialism

It remains mandatory to swear and oath to Britain's monarch in Canada's remaining provinces

Will this be the beginning of more to come regarding founding a true republic? Dutifully elected Northern Irish (Sinn Fein) MPs have been barred from parliament for refusing to swear an oath for decades.

https://www.reuters.com/world/quebec-ends-mandatory-oath-king-charles-elected-officials-2022-12-09/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Will this be the beginning of more to come regarding founding a true republic?


lol good one.
Not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 12, 2022)

The better question why the others still swear an oath to someone from another country.

I'm not familiar with Canadian customs, but i can't see any point for doing it. Can someone explain at least a benefit from doing so?


----------



## Kanakops (Dec 12, 2022)

based


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> The better question why the others still swear an oath to someone from another country.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Canadian customs, but i can't see any point for doing it. Can someone explain at least a benefit from doing so?


On paper, Canada is still a (parliamentary) monarchy, and the ruling monarch currently happens to be Charles III. 

I don't think the Québécois mind the "swearing an oath to someone from another country" as much as that someone not being king Louis XV


----------

